#ubuntu-java 2006-01-02
* #ubuntu-java  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<jbailey> doko: Is there a team of folks handling the Java packages in univerise?
<jbailey> Or is it just us whenever we notice it?
<jbailey> eclipse seems to depend on mozilla still, and I was wondering if I was allowed to just fix it, or if I had to try and remember how to coordinate with the MOTUs
<doko> jbailey: just us
<doko> let me handle eclipse together with the debian maintainers
<jbailey> 'kay.
<tashiro> jbailey: I'm a bit unhappy with the current situation about mozilla-dev and firefox-dev. Atm you can't compile the Eclipse/SWT libs against mozilla and use firefox(>1.4).
<tashiro> And I think the other way doesn't work neither
<tashiro> So, the only way is to depend complete on mozilla or on firefox.
<tashiro> doko: Do you went to the 22C3 ?
<doko> tashiro: no
#ubuntu-java 2006-01-06
<dabaR> !win me
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-01
<BreakPoint> hi all
<helpmeeeee-plz> hey, i really need some help about installing ubuntu 6.06
<helpmeeeee-plz> can anybody help me?
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-02
<Flash_User> Java sucks ass
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-03
<blar> hey all, i'm trying to install the java development kit so i can work with the google web toolkit, but i'm having some problems
<blar> could anyone lend some assistance?
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-04
<pengo_> hie everyone
<pengo_> which ide do u use for develop java in ubuntu?
<pengo_> hie everyone
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-05
<Popeye__> Hello
<Popeye__> anybody here ?
<Popeye__> how install javac in Ubuntu ?
<doko> hi vil
<vil> hi doko
<vil> i know that eclipse-cdt was a mistake, i will correct it soon
<doko> heh, before you propose for edgy-proposed =)
<vil> do you want to put it there?
<vil> there seem to be quite some people using it
<vil> ademan initially asked me to help him to make a new upstream and another guy asked me to put it in edgy-backports righ after my faulty upload
<vil> can you tell me please, how to make dput put it into edgy-proposed?
<doko> well, first we need the fixed eclipse there; the current eclipse-cdt in edgy is unusable
<doko> vil: see the wiki for stable release updates (universe)
<vil> ok, will do that
<vil> doko: anything new in java worth mentioning?
<vil> i saw that you are working on sun-java6. is it going to feisty anytime soon?
<vil> what about netbeans from tmarble?
<doko> it already is in
<doko> only if he packages it
<vil> (sun-java6) cool! i did not spot that
<vil> i saw a short discusion at debian-java about netbeans so that is why i am asking. nevermind
<vil> doko: what about openjdk? do you have any idea, when it can be in ubuntu?
<doko> vil: not yet, it's not yet released afaik
<vil> ok
#ubuntu-java 2007-01-06
<vil> doko: ping
<doko> vil:pong
<vil> looking at the eclipse-cdt build traces, i found that we do not have eclipse-3.2.1 for sparc
<vil> some platform dependent sources for sparc are missing in the upstream
<vil> is it ok, that eclipse-cdt-3.1.1 will be missing for sparc too?
<doko> vil: sure, or else fix it to build on sparc =)
<vil> right, veeeery funny :)
<vil> doko: ademan had also nice idea that update-java-alternatives will make eclipse use the prefered VM. i guess that the update-java-alternatives can reorder the /etc/eclipse/java_home file.
<vil> do you agree?
<doko> vil: I don't know what to agree to ...
<vil> doko: just asking if you consider this change useful
<vil> update-java-alternatives comes from java-common, which comes from main. so i can only make some diff, but the upload would be yours
<doko> vil: no, we are not allowed to change the config file of another package
<vil> doko: ok, so is there other way to make eclipse use JVM selected by update-java-alternatives?
<doko> vil: yes, use /usr/bin/java
<doko> but then you have to check that this version is not configured to point to a vm which doesn't run eclipse
<vil> doko: understood
<vil> maybe /usr/bin/java isn't optimal because the JVM for eclipse is specified by a -vm param rather than the java binary
<vil> anyway, modifying the eclipse startup script sounds like the prefered way
<vil> thx for consultation
<doko> np
<doko> btw, will you be at fosdem?
<vil> doko: unfortunately not, i will be at a trip in the states at that time.
<vil> i have seen some people discussing it at debian-java
<vil> doko: still cannot build it at ia64, could you please have a look at http://librarian.launchpad.net/5619195/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-ia64.eclipse-cdt_3.1.1-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<doko> vil: don't know, but that is wrong: /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java -Dgnu.gcj.precompiled.db.path=/var/lib/gcj-4.0/classmap.db -cp /usr/lib/eclipse/startup.jar \
<doko> the 4.0
<vil> doko: oops
<vil> what is this classmap.db used for?
<doko> it's a lookup table which binary to load for which .class file
<vil> doko: i can upload yet another version fixing this but it does not seem to matter so much as i386, amd64 and powerpc builds succeeded
<vil> don't you know of any ia64 machine where i could experiment with the build. that log is not really very useful
<doko> vil: no, currently not
<vil> doko: do you consider s/4.0/4.1 worth making yet another package version?
<vil> i understand it like that it fails to find the precompiled natives only while compiling  the eclipse-cdt. that can be acceptable
<doko> exactly, that's not the primary failure
<vil> doko: yesterday you mentioned that we need to fix eclipse. what is the problem?
<doko> vil: it's the outstanding SRU, uploaded today.
<vil> doko: i give up, didn't find it anywhere. where was it uploaded?
<doko> vil: oh, it's still in the queue, needs manual approval
<vil> doko: ok, will check that later. there is a long waiting problem with subclipse / subversion in eclipse. don't you know anything about it?
<doko> sorry, no
<vil> doko: and finally
<vil> can update-java-alternatives set JAVA_HOME system-wide?
<doko> no
<vil> JAVA_HOME is a common java variable and is utilized by plenty of others apps
<doko> no debian application should rely on environment variables
<vil> doko: this channel is called #ubuntu-java ;)
<vil> np, i will find something else
<doko> maybe, but adding something like this makes packages very incompatible ...
<vil> doko: back to the eclipse and jvm
<vil> do we need to check if the jvm is eclipse compatible?
<vil> can the /usr/bin/java be set to a jvm that cannot run eclipse?
<doko> kaffe, cacao, sablevm?
<vil> honestly, i don't know them
<vil> i was just wondering, if we can get rid of all the -vm -install -startup paramters in the /usr/bin/eclipse script
<vil> doko: does any of kaffe, cacao, sablevm a record in the java-alternatives?
<vil> in any case -install -startup seem redundant to me
<doko> yes, they provide alternatives
<vil> doko: i just tried to install sablevm and kaffe packages and the only alternatives i get are gcj and sun
<doko> update-alternatives, not update-java-alternatives
<vil> doko: ok, get it, we could check if /usr/bin/java is listed in /etc/eclipse/java_home
<vil> btw. /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun is still not listed there
<doko> vil: I didn't do an upload after the sun-java6 upload ;p
<vil> doko: i will give you rest for today. have a nice evening
<doko> heh, np
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-01
<ahmster> hello
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-03
<jmd1234090> hello
<jmd1234090> does any1 happen to use jboss2
<jmd1234090> ????
<man-di> why would one want to use such an old jboss version?
<calc> i get this weird error when building a package in javadoc section, does anyone know what might be the cause?
<calc>   [javadoc] gnu.classpath.tools.gjdoc.ParseException: Illegal class or package name '/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-gcj-4.2-1.5.0.0/jre/lib/rt.jar'
<man-di> bad encoding perhaps
<calc> man-di: is that in the package or something wrong with the rt.jar?
<man-di> in the code you wanna process
<calc> it looks like it dies before it even gets that far
<calc> i pastebin the full output
<calc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3266/
<man-di> calc: are you trying to build an existing package?
<calc> is there a way to enable debugging of some sort to find out what is wrong with the code?
<calc> sort of, i am modifying the rules file to not use classpath anymore along with using ant to get it into main
<calc> it is libcommons-lang-java
<man-di> calc: I still thing the encoding of the input files is wrong
<calc> hmm maybe so, is there an easy way to see which files it is using for javadoc?
<calc> or have it spit out which file it looked at and didn't like?
<calc> it previously worked before i mangled the rules file
<man-di> 2.3-2 builds fine here on current debian sid
<man-di> it worked before you changed something?
<man-di> change this back
<calc> yea but i am having to mangle it to get it into main and i don't know what i am doing :-\
<man-di> ;-)
<calc> if i change it back it can't go into main as is
<man-di> show me your debdiff?
<calc> since it pulls in stuff that the archive admins don't want in main
<calc> ok
<man-di> if okay I can include the patch in debian
<calc> oh i am sure it is still way broken right now i am going from libcommons-collections3 rules file modifying as i went
<calc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3267/
<calc> and it died in the build phase of javadoc so i didn't finish modifying it yet
<man-di> yeah, the libcommons-collections3-java rules file needs to be cleaned up too
<man-di> please use DEB_UPSTREAM_VERION defined by cdbs
<calc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcommons-lang-java/+bug/176953 <- in response to this bug
<calc> so essentially we just want to remove classpath
<calc> from its build-dep
<man-di> thats good, I want that too for Debian
<calc> it looks like it builds except for javadoc
<calc> which i don't know anything about so i don't know how to fix the issue
<man-di> this whole package is full of crap
<calc> want to repackage it? :-)
<man-di> yes
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-04
<man-di> calc: I just uploaded libcommons-java-lang 2.3-3 to debian. Please file a sync request when its in.
<man-di> calc: should have fixed all your issues
<calc> man-di: thanks :)
<man-di> np
<calc> man-di: it failed to build on ubuntu
<calc> man-di: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11154930/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.libcommons-lang-java_2.3-3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<calc> "You must specify a valid ANT_HOME directory!"
<man-di> ah, ubuntu cdbs stupidity
<man-di> calc: adding "ANT_HOME := /usr/share/ant" to debian/rules fixes this
<calc> man-di: is it a forked issue or just an out of date cdbs in ubuntu?
<man-di> afaik out of date issue
<man-di> we had this already int he gutsy release cycle
<man-di> maybe a wrong merge issue
<calc> oh ok
<calc> i'll have to take a look at the cdbs merge then when i get a chance
#ubuntu-java 2008-01-06
<x15_> anybody in here?
<jwill> When I try to test a package in pbuilder, I'm getting the error that sun-java5-jdk and sun-java6-jdk are virtual packages, is there something I'm missing?
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-30
<atilathehun> Do a favour, has a list of libraries Java, a Direccion?
#ubuntu-java 2008-12-31
<shame> hallo i have question. Where I find url where i register in ##java ?
<atilathehun> http://counter.li.org/
<WAR1> hello all
<WAR1> how install java on ubnto am follow steeps SUDO - ...... and install it but where find compiler
<rdancer> i would like to start using swt, on ubuntu 8.04. what do i have to install?
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-02
<rdancer> is there a swt development package?
<rdancer> i'd like to start developing using swt, on 8.04, and i'm clueless
<persia> rdancer, There's a heap of packages, depending on exactly what you want.  Look at the output of `apt-cache seach libswt`
<persia> I'd recommend starting with libswt-gtk-java, but it's up to you, and depends on your application.
#ubuntu-java 2009-01-03
<ripper_el_new> hi
<ripper_el_new> hi
<ripper_el_new> hola
<ripper_el_new> hello
<ripper_el_new> so...
<ripper_el_new> hey men
<ripper_el_new> am
<ripper_el_new> just
<ripper_el_new> no
<ripper_el_new> english
<ripper_el_new> no speak english
<ripper_el_new> nobody
<ripper_el_new> somebody
<ripper_el_new> ??
<rdancer> persia: thanks
#ubuntu-java 2010-01-04
<ShadowShergood> hello
<ShadowShergood> im having instillation problems can anyone help?
#ubuntu-java 2010-01-06
<thkoch> Hi. Does anybody know, how I can use debhelper and provide a properties file for ant in debian/ ?
 * persia vaguely remembers a wiki page about that, and hunts a bit
<persia> I can't find it, unfortunately.  There's a note in the CDBS manual about the default file being debian/ant.properties.
<persia> You might check the CDBS code to see how it's calling ant (or what else it's doing), and crib that.
<thkoch> persia: thx. I hopped dh_auto_build would automagically include ant.properties. But I found that I can pass options to ant with dh_auto_build -- OPTIONS
<persia> It may be worth a bug report asking for it to automatically include debian/ant.properties.
<persia> Based on the idea that rules.tiny should just work :)
#ubuntu-java 2010-01-09
<Traveler22> Hello fellow java developers, my name is Justin Cater. Me and my team have created a site dedicated to java development. We are trying to create a link between java developers, to communicate, share ideas, solve common problems, push our innovativation and creativity to the max. We would appreciate if you paid us a visit at http://sites.google.com/site/kioubsite/ any comment would be highly appreciated. And do not forget to chec
#ubuntu-java 2011-01-06
<everyman> I have a java program running on virtualbox 3.2.x with 1 cpu specified. When testing with junit, the env will launch 2 threas (runnable) simulating task servers, waiting task dispatched.
<everyman> Then in junit test method, I create another runnable simulating client thread, which is responsible for sending task.
<everyman> However, I notice the execution of junit seems will only execute task server once, with another runnable (simulating task server) not executed. Is there any places where I can check the reason why one of thread is not executed?
#ubuntu-java 2011-01-07
<akoskm> hi
<akoskm> is debian's java policy applies to ubuntu too?
<JamesPage> akoskm: yes - the divergence between Ubuntu and Debian in terms of Java libraries is minimal;
<JamesPage> akoskm: so by following the debian java policy most work can be fed back to debian (minimising the diff between parent and child distro)
<akoskm> JamesPage, thank you
<JamesPage> np
<akoskm> I'm following this link http://wiki.debian.org/Java/Draft what I found on the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPolicy
<akoskm> in chapter 2.1 Virtual Machines, 4th paragraph
<akoskm> If a virtual machine supports native code, it must include the directory /usr/lib/jni in its search path for these dynamic libraries.
<akoskm> this mean that example the sun-jvm or the openjdk one should include this path by default?
<akoskm> this means*
<JamesPage> akoskm: I use this documentation : http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/java-policy/
<JamesPage> which says pretty much the same thing.
<akoskm> yes. I looked it before
<JamesPage> akoskm: I've not used anything with jni integration requirements on ubuntu.
<JamesPage> akoskm: in the past on other distros I've added additional directories to the LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable.
<JamesPage> akoskm: I think that openjdk will look in this location but the sun-jvm does not by default
<JamesPage> akoskm:  you can add it by specifying the location as a parameter to java/jre -Djava.library.path=/usr/lib/jni
<JamesPage> akoskm: openjdk had done this since 6b12-0ubuntu6.4
<JamesPage> akoskm: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-6/+changelog
#ubuntu-java 2011-01-08
<Bunbury> hello all
<Bunbury> anyone can give me advice on installing jrockit properlu on ubuntu 10.10?
<Bunbury> anyone know how to install ibm jdk 6 or jrockit r28.1 on meerkat?
#ubuntu-java 2012-01-08
<raju> Hello some one help me
#ubuntu-java 2013-01-04
<quietschie_> hi
<quietschie_> kann mir einer bei einem blockierenden lesen von serieller schnittstelle helfen? unter windows hat das einwandfrei funktioniert
<quietschie_> ich vermute dass das EOF vom INputstream unter Linux anders ist als unter windows
<quietschie_> hat sich erledigt, danke :)
#ubuntu-java 2016-01-04
 * doko is wondering  what people smoke ... https://bugs.debian.org/809849
#ubuntu-java 2018-01-06
<stephen> hey; looking to be pointed in the right direction. i'm running bionic locally and it looks like java DPI is messed up (worked fine on xerial). see a screenshot here: https://imgur.com/a/NLgcc
<stephen> i know this likely isn't the right place, as i think you guys support the java-6 packages, and i'm using the oracle-java-9-installer ppa, but i'm just wondering, where should i report this bug? launchpad? the oracle bug db?
<stephen> my assertion is that something in bionic caused the change, which makes me think i should file it in launchpad, but given it's not an official ppa, i'm not sure. and it's also about java high dpi, which is kind of a hot potato of an issue.
